# Surreal Images Inspired by Fairy Tales



## Philip Overby (Nov 27, 2013)

Saw this online and thought it was pretty cool. May inspire you all even.

Hauntingly Surreal Images Inspired by Fairy Tales - My Modern Metropolis


----------



## Asterisk (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, those are amazing... thank you for sharing!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 27, 2013)

I believe this photographer's pictures are fit to be mentioned in this threadÃ–
Juxtapoz Magazine - Photographs by Kylli Sparre (aka Sparrek)


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 27, 2013)

Now this has nothing to do with fantasy, but it's still amazing:
ModelsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ Faces Turned Into Stunning Optical Illusions By Creative Russian Duo | Bored Panda


----------



## Dawn Marshallsay (Nov 30, 2013)

These are crazy beautiful! Wish I had a giant chair in the woods where I could sit and write


----------



## EnchantedStories (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, they are pretty amazing !
I think that I like the 4'th and the 11'th best


----------

